

Researchers aim to make Internet bandwidth a global currency - kashif
http://tv.seas.harvard.edu/press.php

======
muerdeme
Didn't Enron have this idea before the shit hit the fan?

~~~
cellis
lol thats the first thing I was going to say when I saw this! Bravo

------
rms
Internet bandwidth will make a terrible currency because historically the
price of bandwidth decreases every year.

A much better currency would be energy, water, or refined energy.

~~~
kashif
You can have all the bandwidth in the world but if my P2P's algorithm allows
you to download based on your upload then its good. In other words don't
confuse the pipe for the water.

~~~
rms
The pipe is useless without the water. The water is useless without the pipe.
So perhaps if energy or water were made into a currency, it would need to
include delivery or pickup at certain defined locations.

